# home theatre mess !



## himanshukant (Sep 4, 2012)

I own a bose speaker system comprising of 5 speakers and a passive sub woofer and a HK AVR 245 receiver. Now this is where the problem starts.

The AVR has a separate sub woofer output but my sub woofer is wired thru my speakers, i.e. a pair of cable runs from my speaker to the sub and from the sub to the AVR speaker terminal. the sub doesn't have any other input what so ever, which results in no sub woofer output. Can i get it to work with this AVR or will i have to go buy either a different sub or a different AVR??


Thanks!


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Welcome to TSF. We're glad you found us. :thumb:

Since its a passive sub it needs a speaker level signal to function. So you need to send a full range signal to the speakers - which then send the lower frequencies to the sub. You can probably do this by telling the HK that there's no sub attached. Go into the menus and set the speakers to full range sometimes called "large".

Better would be to buy a separate powered sub. Then you'd set the HK to "small" and run a RCA cable from the HK to the sub.


----------

